# Cannot start SVN



## iliyaisd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello! 

Some time ago SVN was installed on the server, the repository was created, and everything was working. Repository was created a bit incorrectly: /www/svn/repositories - here were all folders ("conf" and others), /www/svn/repositories/showmeplace - was an empty folder, wearing the name of the project. Repository was downloadable as svn://server_name/showmeplace. 

During some time the server was unavailable (turned off). Currently I need to add a project. I've created it using svnadmin in /www/svn/dbreg (dbreg is a name of the project, everything is being there). Launching svn:


```
/usr/local/bin/svnserve.bin -d -r "/www/svn/dbreg"
```
Unavailable from the local computer. Trying to start as later: 

```
/usr/local/bin/svnserve.bin -d -r "/www/svn/repositories"
```
Also unavailable. And I cannot do anything with the old project. 
Looking ports via *sockstat -l*: 

```
root     svnserve.b 78412 3  tcp4   *:3690                *:*
```
But can't access 3690 port using telnet. Nmap also doesn't see it. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

iliyaisd said:
			
		

> Looking ports via sockstat -l:
> 
> ```
> root     svnserve.b 78412 3  tcp4   *:3690                *:*
> ...



Firewall?


----------



## iliyaisd (Jan 17, 2012)

none, moreover everything worked before


----------



## iliyaisd (Jan 17, 2012)

Topic is closed, the problem was due to lack of the access to SVN from my office (don't know, why, probably some glitches with the router).


----------

